# African pygmy dormice advice



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a pair of dormice (male and female) and I was wondering if anyone has any advice or tips on how to encourage them to breed as I know often they wont unless conditions are right, I know size of the enclosure has a factor in this so I have moved them to a 2ft tank and they have plenty of places to climb/nest I also know that the diet plays a part Im currently feeding them on hamster mix seeds, fruit such as apples grapes and strawberrys and the occassional cricket, meal worms and cooked chicken.If anyone has any advice or tips I would be really appreciate it.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i used to keep and breed them about 6 or 7 years or so ago..

i had a 1.3 in a 3ft high by 2ft wide, by 18 inches deep home made cage, the sides were covered in willow trellis, with runs of cork bark attached over the top. the back top and right side were solid, the front was glass and the left side was half glass half solid

i had a UV light fitted into the bottom of the cage, covered with a red filter, so you could sit and watch them flitting about.

i feed them mealworms daily, fruits, and also an insectivore mix from a company called nutralix, i don't think they do it anymore, but it was basically a hedgehog mix... with all sorts of bits in, including dried shrimps and little fish and dried insects

my group were prolific breeders.. i went from 4 to about 17 in a what seemed like only a few months!

hth

Nerys


----------

